# Little update on Misty



## Frankie (Jan 23, 2010)

Thought I would let you all know she continues to do well! She has held weight, no problem as she loves to eat! Her feet for the most part are fine, her front right still turns out a little but you'd never know by watching her run, and run she does! She is happy and loves her buddies and is a very good girl for all her care. She even likes the farrier now.

Thanks again to all of you for all the work you do for each mini!


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Jan 23, 2010)

I love hearing updates on her. By the way T2 says Hi



.


----------



## Champ (Jan 24, 2010)

Glad to hear she is doing wonderful!! Do you have any pictures you could post for everyone to see?


----------



## Connie P (Jan 27, 2010)

Fantastic Carolyn! Great news!


----------

